# Schwinn "ELECTRIC" Motobike score...



## bud poe (Sep 10, 2011)

Got this one in Davenport too, it's been painted and hacked but it fit my budget and came with the seat, a pretty nice Troxel...Frame must've been to tall for someone, it's a shame they cut it but I can put it back together...What's the story on the Electric badge?  I'm curious as to the year too, I'll follow up with the serial #....Thanks for any info....


----------



## fatbike (Sep 10, 2011)

*The badge I've seen before when use to collect Schwinn"s years back.*

I also believe that actual badge has been repopped. Memory-lane cataloged them for awhile. I imagine a Electric or hardware store nameplate. That's all I know. What a job the poor frame. It didn't deserve it. Holy cow!


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 11, 2011)

Damn that top tube! I hate it! it's outta here!


----------



## PHANTOM 55 (Sep 11, 2011)

thats a easy fix .


----------



## bud poe (Sep 11, 2011)

No doubt, might go ahead and make a tank for it while I'm at it....Anyone know what "Electric" referred to?


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 12, 2011)

What is the serial # on the bottom?
Can you tell if it is a 26" or a 28"?
If think "Electric" might have been a way to market it equipped with a battery can and light.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 12, 2011)

Serial # is 443601, and it's a 28" frame and forks....
That would make sense about the "ELECTRIC" badge, whoever cut the top tube probably ditched that darn annoying battery tube too!  DOH!


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 12, 2011)

The chart I have for the pre-letter Schwinn serial numbers places this bike in 1930.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 12, 2011)

RMS37 said:


> The chart I have for the pre-letter Schwinn serial numbers places this bike in 1930.



Thanks Phil, now to find fenders and bars....


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 12, 2011)

*Electric*

The Electric badge you see everywhere these days is not a repop.  A large qty of those were found back in the early 90s    They flooded the market so what you see is the result of that...cheap 1930s Schwinn OVAL badges....Almost an oxymoron.   Electric,  just one of the many Schwinn badges they used...no significance to your particular bike...most were random... and some were regional...and a small few denoted Model---Cycle Truck, Spitfire, Autocycle.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 12, 2011)

bobcycles said:


> The Electric badge you see everywhere these days is not a repop.  A large qty of those were found back in the early 90s    They flooded the market so what you see is the result of that...cheap 1930s Schwinn OVAL badges....Almost an oxymoron.   Electric,  just one of the many Schwinn badges they used...no significance to your particular bike...most were random... and some were regional...and a small few denoted Model---Cycle Truck, Spitfire, Autocycle.



Thanks for the info, I'm not sure I understand the "oxymoron" part though...I suppose you mean linking the word "cheap" with "1930's Schwinn" seem like an oxymoron?  Regardless, I appreciate any and all input about anything I post here.  This one will hopefully ride again someday...


----------



## kunzog (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a 1920's Indian Bicycle that was marketed as "Electrically Equipped" because the tank held a dry cell battery to power the headlight and tail light. I would suspect many manufacturers used that concept.


----------



## geosbike (Sep 14, 2011)

bud poe said:


> Got this one in Davenport too, it's been painted and hacked but it fit my budget and came with the seat, a pretty nice Troxel...Frame must've been to tall for someone, it's a shame they cut it but I can put it back together...What's the story on the Electric badge?  I'm curious as to the year too, I'll follow up with the serial #....Thanks for any info....




i seen it there also, shame what they did, what else did you find at davenport? heat was too much for me.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 14, 2011)

Got this frame and those 28" US ROYAL tires.  Went to the Antique Archeology spot and got a pretty neat early Victor safety/diamond frame.  My buddy got an Ingo-Bike from them at the same time, along with a few early saddles.  Mike and Frank weren't there but the girls running the place were nice and handled our haggling pretty well, we ended up getting a pretty good deal...
Haven't picked the Victor and Ingo-bike up from the guys who brought them back for us, I'll post some pics when I do....Yeah the heat was horrible, had fun though and saw SO MUCH cool stuff, it was a blast!


----------

